# Re-socialize



## *Gaia* (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi to everyone!
Sorry for my English, but I'm not American or English.
I hope you can help me and I hope to be clear.
Three months ago Quill is arrived in my home; he is 2 years old.
I and he began to familiarize and all seems to be good...
But then I have a big problem and I spent more time in hospital.
My parents take care for Quill from me, but now that I'm return he doesn't recognize me!
He closes itself into a ball, he blows...
What can I do for resolve this situation and became friend another time?
Thanks for help!

PS: Please, use simple english with me!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

If you spend time with him every day he will get used to you again. Just be patient, and don't be afraid when he balls up and acts defensive. Try giving him treats while you are holding him (to win him over!). Good luck!


----------



## *Gaia* (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Ery!
Just another question...
If Quill wouldn't open himself or interacting with me, I must insist or not?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

If he stays in a ball that is ok. Let him be in a ball. Hold him a blanket with no loose threads to protect your hands. He will come round again.


----------



## *Gaia* (Sep 4, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> If he stays in a ball that is ok. Let him be in a ball. Hold him a blanket with no loose threads to protect your hands. He will come round again.


Great! It works!!! *_* Thanks!
And then?
If I approach to him with my hand, he jumps and huff.
I continue to try for make him understand that I'm not a danger or I stop to approach?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Pick him up in a cloth/blanket even if he huffs and puffs. Leave him in the cloth/blanket on your lap. He will come around soon enough. Spent time with him everyday no matter whether he wants to or not. Also put a shirt that you have slept in for a few days into his cage for him to sleep in, this will help him get your scent again and know who you are.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Scoop him up even if he huffs, then just let him sit on your lap with a blanket and don't bother him too much. Short times more often works well. Routine is good if you can, does not have to be same exact time but close to the same time each day and every day helps.

good luck, sometimes they just do not become friendly, that is ok, still have them on your lap and they will get a little more calm even if not friendly.


----------



## *Gaia* (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, I have try with your devices.
The situation seems to be little better! 
Now I will continue to stay with him and I will say you if there are progress!!!
Thanks!


----------

